# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Tarihi ve Medeniyetleri >  IRK BİTİG ÜZERİNE 16 Yıldız'dan Türk Tarihine Armağan olsun... Yeni Irk Biti

## anau

*IRK BİTİG ÜZERİNE* * 16 Yıldız'dan Türk Tarihine Armağan olsun... Yeni Irk Bitig Nüshası...*  IRK BİTİG ile ilgili genel bilgilere baktığımızda; tahminen 9.yüzyılda Doğu Türkistanda BİN BUDA mağaralarında bulunan eski Uygur Türkçesi (Orhun Alfabesi) Göktürk yazıları ile yazılmış bir kitaptır. IRK fal yada kehanet, BİTİG kitap anlamındadır. Bir çok yerli ve yabancı araştırmacı kitabı çözümlemiş, bu eserin fal veya kehanet kitabı olduğu üzerinde durmuştur. Kitabın özelliği el yazması olması, Çin kağıdı denilen çok sağlam kağıt üzerine el ile yazılmış olması. Kitap dikilmemiş ancak farklı bir tutkal ile sayfalar birbirine tutturulmuştur. 13.1 cm uzunluğu, 8.1 cm genişliğinde toplam 104 sayfa 65 kıtadan oluşmakta, ciltsiz küçük bir kitaptır. Tek nüshası Londra British Museumda bulunmaktadır. Kitabın 101. sayfasında IRK BİTİG olarak geçmektedir. Uygurların hakim olduğu edebiyatın kemale erdiği dönemlerde bir çok elyazmalarından biridir. Mani Budist motifleri olarak da düşünülse de aslında hakkında her yorum kısmi olarak yorumdan ibarettir. Kitabı fal veya kehanet kitabı olarak düşündüren içeriğindeki paragraflarda yazılanlardır. Mesela; Tensi men yarın keçe altun örgin üze olurupan mengilüyer men ança bilingler edgü ol.  Manası; ben Tensi, gece gündüz altın tahta otururum, ben mutluyum biliniz iyidir o. Alaca atlı yol Tanrısı men yarın keçe eşür men utru eki yalıg kişi oglun sokuşmiş kişi korkmiş korkma timiş kut birgey men timiş ança bilingler edgü ol. Manası: Alaca atlı yol Tanrısı ben gündüz gece koştururum, güler yüzlü iki insanoğluna denk gelmiş, insanlar korkmuş korkma demiş Tanrı kut vereceğim size biliniz iyidir o. Bu dizeler, yuvarlak daire biçiminde işaretler taşır, başında delikli tahtalar atılarak dizelere denk gelen yerler okunur. İyi mi kötü mü olarak yorumlanır. Bu yüzden fal, remil kitabı dense de ve yine Londradaki müzedeki kitabın tek nüshamı telif mi diye tartışmalar devam ede dursun, bizim yayınladığımız nüsha; aslında Uygur bölgesinde tahmini 12. veya 13. yüzyıla ait olduğu sanılan bir kitaptan koptuğu belli 8 yaprak 12 sayfa olup, bazı sayfaları ise siliktir. Yayınladığımız nüsha, Londra'daki nüshadan ebat olarak biraz daha büyük. Bunlar kitabın çoğaltılmış nüshalarının olduğunu gösteriyor.  Doğu Türkistanda halen bu nüshalardan ailelerin eline çok olduğu bilinmektedir. *Yine bu kitabın aslında fal kitabı değil; bugün oynanan bir nevi "kızma birader" gibi sayısal hareketlerle gelinen duraklarda, öğütler veren, eğiten, tehlikeleri güzellikleri, doğru hareketleri, stratejileri, eğlence ile belleten, özellikle han çocuklarına veya dönemin yol ehline yönelik oyuna dayalı bir eser olduğuna dair güçlü bulgular vardır. Bu bilgi, bugün hala Doğu Türkistanda bazı bilge Uygurlarca da söylenmektedir.*   

       Irk Bitig, sayıya göre atılan delikli tahtalar, şöyle yaparsan iyi şöyle yaparsan kötü anlamında bir belletmedir. Üsteki dizinin bir açıklaması alaca atlılara tasarruf eden Tanrı, burada adeta Esmaül Hüsnada bulunan yaratıcının isimleri ile kuluna muamelesi gibi Mesela Rezzak isimi ile muamele, Adil ismi ile muamele, Hakem ismi ile kuluna muamele gibi düşünülmeli. Alaca atla yola çıkanlara muamele, yola çıkmış güler yüzlü, yani iyi iki insana hitap etmiş, insanlar korkmuş. Tanrı, "korkma" demiş, "size kut, kutsallık vereceğim, yardım edeceğim yol göstereceğim belki vahiy kutlu söz vereceğim" demiş. *Bu hal iyidir anlamı yani fal değil de hal gibi.* Öz Türkçenin yazı anlamının açılımı bize daha çok örnek vermekte.  Bu dizeyi ele alacak olursak Türklerde alaca at ve diğerlerinin hep manaları vardır; Doru, yağız, kekti, ozuk, erik, yüğrük at vs. Her birine binen farklı değerlendirilir. Kimi savaşa, kimi kutlu yola, kimisi ile ulak- habere gidilir vs. Görevleri farklı, binenlerin unvanları farklı olur. Alaca Atla ilgili bir not: BURSA KEMALPAŞADA bir köy vardır. İsmi ALACAT KÖYÜ. Köy yörük köyüdür. Atlara olan düşkünlüğü ile ün yapmıştır. Köyün isminin hikayesi ise: Zamanında yani köyün ilk kurulduğu zamanlar, Alaca bir at varmış. Bu at çevrede çok nam salmış bir at imiş. Bu atın namını duyanlar, atı görmek için akın akın köye geliyorlarmış. Böylece köyün adı ALACAT olmuş. Not:2 Atatürkün Al ve Alaca Atı, Behçet Kemal Çağlar'ın bu at ile ilgili şiir yazmasına sebep olmuştur. Atatürkün, kaybolan bu atını tüm alay çok aramış ama bulamamışlardır. "Bu at sır olmuştur," demişlerdi. Not:3 Atatürk, 7 bin yıllık Türk tarihi bilgisine neden vurgu yapmıştır? Bu bilgiyi nerden biliyordu?  

  
Araştırmalarımız inşallah sürecek, yeni bilgileri de sizlerle paylaşacağız. Saygılarımla. 26.12.2014 *Oktan Keleş* *[email protected]* 

*MUSTAFA KEMAL'İN ATI*  
Daha da parlamıştı güzelleşmişti al at Mustafa Kemal'in bindiği günden beri. Sanki bilinmez bir rüzgârla dolmuştu Göğe göğe kalkıyordu alevden başıyla Uçar ayaklariyle oyuyordu yeri. 
Kimseyi bindirmiyordu üstüne artık Bindirmez ya, Mustafa Kemal'in atı o. Bunca at arasında neden onu seçmişti, Nasıl tutmuştu ak elini alnında Artık dağın taşın saltanatı o  
Çok zorladı suvari alayının yiğit binicileri Al ata binebilmek imkânsız. Öyle damarlanıyordu ki derisi bir sızı duyuyorlardı. Öyle çılgınlaşıyordu ki köpük köpük Nerdeyse düşecekti nârin allığıyla cansız. 
Alay kumandanı aldı işi demir avucuna Bir alay bir ata vuramaz mı gem? Kendi denedi yanık bilgisiyle yılların, Sustu karşıdan dehşetle, kaygıyla, hayranlıkla bütün suvariler Al at, al at, deli ve muhteşem. 
Aylar geçti aradan Binicisiz al at başı boş dolaşıyordu. Arpanın yulafın samanın vakti kurudu kara toprakta, Alaya öyle nekes günler geldi ki Kısmette bir avuç ot bile bulmak zordu. 

Atların yemleri gayri kısık mı kısık Azbuz ağaç kabuğu, keçi boynuzu, küsbe. Söyleniyordu öbür atlar aralarında al at için "Bizimle torba takan bu, ne işe yarar, Bu, at değil süs be." 
Suvariler düşündü ki kısıma küçücük bir çare var. Nasıl olsa faydasız, Parmakları acılı, gözleri bulanık, Bir sabah tımarında al atı saldılar. Hemen çekildi al at bozkıra Ancak bir kuşun atımı, ne çok ne az. Alay nereye gitse o da peşinde gidiyordu ufuktan, Kötülüyordu, bakımsız gün gün garip, Felek kimsede parıltısını bırakmaz. 

Öyle incelmişti ki boşlukta Yaşıyan sanki rüzgârlarıydı. Eski sevdalar kadar uzak,  Bir yaprak düşmüştü içinden,  Sarıydı. 
Al at çağırmalarını duymazlığa getiriyordu, Pişman olmuştu suvariler ta baştan ama. Yalnız ilişiğini kesmemişti hiç Dağdaki boz kayadan kızaran gök üstünde hareketsiz duruyordu Her akşam istiklâl Marşı'yla yapılırken yoklama. 
Bir gün girdi alay en çetin savaşına Kılıçtan arta kaldı toprak. Yaya cengi can komadı alanda Açıldı göğe doğru Gönülle al kan, göğüsler ak. 
Sürdü döğüş akşamaca Şanlı alay çekilmek emrini aldı. Ağırdı sillesi kaderin At kopmuş, kılıç kopmuş, göğde kopmuş Suvari alayı koca bir masaldı. 

İşte ansızın hücum dört nalında al at Gelirdi alayın önüne düşman tarafından, geri giderdi. Şaşırdı herkes, Herkes düşündü söylediğini ecelin: Al at acap en derdi? 
Sezdi alay kumandanı durumu hemen  At bin diye haykırdı yönlere Yel oldu ölümlerden öte cümlesi, Vardılar bir solukta yamaçlardan Düşmanın ardçı koyup kaçtığı yere. 
Düştüler peşine yurda el atmışların, Buğday büyüyüşiyle rahat, Su çağlayışıyla çabuk, Yıldız akışıyla şahlanmış En önde bir sancak misali al at. 
Alay uzandı gerisine doğru büyük düşman birliklerinin Saldırırken cephelerden ordu. Kılıç aydınlığı doldurmuştu bayırı düzü gökçe, Parlarken kuvvet üstünde hak Can ecelden görünmüyordu. 
Zaferden sonra çok aradı alay Mustafa Kemal'in al atını Al at sır olmuştu yaşamakta. Kimi uçmuş dedi ardına göğün, Kimi yatır olmuş dedi vatanın yüce uykusu kadar Ama bir parıltı vardı uzakta 
Ki parlar bağzı günler akşam yoklamasında Bir yele, bir köpük, bir dört nal hızıyla batı. Nakşolur mavilik üstüne efsaneden Bin kırmızıyla, bin rüzgârla, bin şahadetle Mustafa Kemal'in al atı 
Behçet Kemal ÇAĞLAR

----------

